# Holts Rubber & Nylon lubricant - Good or bad?



## zxmn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Holts Rubber & Nylon lubricant - need advice.*

Well, apparently my local hardware store that supplies the CRC brand.. can't seem to find any CRC Heavy Duty/Food Grade lubes..

And I have this Holts Rubber & Nylon lubricant.. it is mentioned that it is silicon spray.. but didn't mention the content. I'm yet to apply it to my cube.. just wondering if anyone of you tried this or know whether it will corrode the plastic or not?

Thanks.

p/s I'm new here and I'm from Malaysia..


----------



## shadowpartner (Sep 14, 2008)

you can check Google


----------



## zxmn (Sep 14, 2008)

Couldn't dig much info from google.. so I thought it's better off asking experienced people here.

Well, I did apply it to my old cube.. but it'll take some time if there's any side effects.. so I dunno yet.


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

Erm, okay.. so it's been a while since I lubed my old cube with this lube.. haven't tried it on my other cubes though.. and the cube that I lubed with it.. becomes smooth and loose... but also very easy to pop... before lubing it was crazy stiff and less likely to pop. after lubing it's smooth, pop occasionally.. but now it's hella easy to pop.

is that the sign of the lubbricants eating the plastic? or it's normal for such situation to occur..:confused:


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 27, 2008)

it could be eating the core, which would cause it to become looser and pop more. is there a list of contents on the back of the can? there could be something that is reacting to the core only, since the core is mode of different plastic than the pieces.


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

there's no list of contents on the can.. it's mentioned for rubber and nylon in the description.. but it's mentioned "silicon spray" as well.. (the purpose is to use for the car window)..


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 27, 2008)

zxmn said:


> there's no list of contents on the can.. it's mentioned for rubber and nylon in the description.. but it's mentioned "silicon spray" as well.. (the purpose is to use for the car window)..


What? Cleaning car windows? Then that's not the right thing.

It should say "Silicone Spray Lubricant"


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

lol, no.. it's not for cleaning car window.. it's for lubricating the car window.. I mean, it's not to be applied on the window glass itself.. 

it's written for smoothing/protecting.. and it is mentioned it's silicon based. so i thought it would work like silicon spray and as an alternative since I can't find the CRC heavy duty/food grade here..


----------



## zxmn (Sep 27, 2008)

description from internet:

A non-staining silicone spray, for lubricating and protecting rubber and nylon surfaces Protects against hardening and cracking Unaffected by extremes of temperature.

# Protects from drying out
# Makes it easier for parts to slide
# Lubricates and seals the seals of doors
# Stops squeaking

Different can design although the same exact brand and name. Holts Rubber and Nylon lubricants.


----------



## zxmn (Oct 19, 2008)

a lil update:



> it could be eating the core, which would cause it to become looser and pop more. is there a list of contents on the back of the can? there could be something that is reacting to the core only, since the core is mode of different plastic than the pieces.



well.. after so long.. the cube didn't show any further breaking downs.. apart from being very loose.. perhaps the cube is that loose? the lube made it smoother and looser.. but not in a way destroying the cube. i didn't really play with the cube much.. but i don't think the cube is gonna break apart. well i certainly hope it won't.. because i experimented it on the rubiks cube without knowing it's the deluxe edition... CRAP~ thought it was a rip-off cube.. -_-"


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 19, 2008)

It might be O-ring lube. I have the same stuff, and it says silicone spray on the bottle. It goopy, and works great. I used it on my 4x4, no sign of degrading, and it turns great.


----------

